# Belt Knife



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2017)

My neighbor asked me to make a small belt/skinner/hunter type knife. I salvaged the (O1) steel from my pile-o-shame. Didn't really know what I was doing, I make kitchen knives, just winging it.....


----------



## Mute-on (May 24, 2017)

I think Martell Hunting Knives would do exceedingly well!
Wow


----------



## Godslayer (May 24, 2017)

Maybe for christmas you should do a pre buy of these lol. Really stunning wood with a good blade shape. I'd rock that with pride


----------



## dwalker (May 24, 2017)

Yeah, that's kinda o.k.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 24, 2017)

Turned out pretty good IMO.



Dave Martell said:


> I salvaged the (O1) steel from my pile-o-shame. Didn't really know what I was doing, I make kitchen knives, just winging it.....



I think this marketing strategy could use a bit of work

Made from reclaimed O1 tool steel, this belt knife has been expertly crafted by kitchen knife maker and professional knife sharpener Dave Martell. Dave describes his belt knives as "freestyle" each is unique and one of a kind  no two are the same. Blades are affixed to exotic Burl or figured wood handles with mosaic pins; the beauty of the wood is a story unto itself, and when paired with the blade, a knife is created which is sure to put a smile on your face.


----------



## nwdel (May 24, 2017)

That's a beauty, looks like it would be great at skinning.


----------



## Godslayer (May 24, 2017)

What TJ said but it needs a bottle opener attached to it, I don't know if you have ever skinned a deer but you need beer to correctly do it, so a bottle opener makes sense


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2017)

You guys are killing me! :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Turned out pretty good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I ever need to sell these I'm definitely stealing this.


----------



## daveb (May 24, 2017)

Tanner could sell ice cubes to Eskimos.  

There's a job waiting at Shun.:cool2:


----------



## valgard (May 25, 2017)

I think the knife looks really cool Dave. However, Tanner stole your show :rofl2:


----------



## Mute-on (May 25, 2017)

No really, you should make these and market them exactly as Tanner said. 
You make knives, Dave. Really well. 
You deserve success. 
J


----------



## chinacats (May 25, 2017)

Nice knife Dave. Hope you've got a big pile of shame


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, you all know how to make a guy feel good.


----------



## Nemo (May 25, 2017)

It looks pretty good to me Dave (Aussie understatement alert).

BTW, I love the concept of a "pile of shame".


----------



## Matus (May 25, 2017)

I have seen worse, Dave 

seriously, that knife is going to work well I think. And it looks really cool too.


----------



## KJDedge (May 25, 2017)

My advice is to eliminate the notch near the handle...gets hung up on stuff and harder to clean....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2017)

KJDedge said:


> My advice is to eliminate the notch near the handle...gets hung up on stuff and harder to clean....




I wasn't sure what to do with that other than I knew it had to full length sharpenable. I hate to sharpen knives where the edge runs into the choil. I don't know what the correct answer is though.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2017)

Nemo said:


> BTW, I love the concept of a "pile of shame".



It's a fairly substantial pile, worthy of a name.


----------



## Sporks (May 26, 2017)

That's a gorgeous knife. I've actually been thinking about getting something similar.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> It's a fairly substantial pile, worthy of a name.



One thing I wanted to ask about your "pile of shame" do you have anything that could be made into paring knives? I remember some makers used to make small parers and they sold for a modest price. I'd "think" it may be a good way to get knives in the hands of many (don't be fooled by my earlier post, I have no marketing background lol)


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> One thing I wanted to ask about your "pile of shame" do you have anything that could be made into paring knives? I remember some makers used to make small parers and they sold for a modest price. I'd "think" it may be a good way to get knives in the hands of many (don't be fooled by my earlier post, I have no marketing background lol)




I might have some shame still left to spread into new knives but I'm not sure that I could make anything modestly priced. It's a good idea I just doubt that I could meet expectations on pricing on little knives.


----------



## Sporks (May 26, 2017)

Quality small parers are hard enough to find that I'm not sure the price would have to be all that modest. I guess it would depend on what the numbers looked like, but it's definitely something to think about.


----------



## Mute-on (May 27, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I might have some shame still left to spread into new knives but I'm not sure that I could make anything modestly priced. It's a good idea I just doubt that I could meet expectations on pricing on little knives.



What do you think the expectations on pricing are, Dave? For example, it is interesting that many of the Kato hunting knives seem to be priced far beyond his kitchen knives on a $ per mm basis. I think the two knife types (Kitchen and hunting) are generally regarded quite differently in pricing terms. 

Just trying to explore opportunities for you. It is normal to be conservative and underestimate demand, pricing appetite, perception of value, and general desirability of your own work. Sometimes you can be pleasantly surprised


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 27, 2017)

Dude, I hate curvy handles and hunting paraphernalia and have to admit this knife looks good and elegant!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 3, 2017)

Awesome, I'd trade any of the belt knives I've owned for that one ,....and you know iv had ALOT....u should be pleased....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 4, 2017)

give ya $50 and a bottle of jack


----------

